# Amsterdam parking suggestions?



## ConradS. (May 2, 2017)

Hi,

I hope somebody can help me with the following:

This summer I'll be abroad for 3 months and I am renting out my apartment for that period. The person renting my apartment needs a parking space, something my apartment doesn't have. The waiting list for a permit is considerably longer than the duration of her stay so that is not an option. 

There is a parking garage about a 5 minute walk away but a monthly permit for that is about 300 Euro. If she were to register with the city, which is possible even if her stay is shorter than 4 months, the price would be about 140 Euro per month, so that may be an option. 

But does anyone have other suggestions re parking? The location is close to Erasmuspark and Bos en Lommerplein. For example, is there any (legal) trade in parking spots?

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## expat16 (Jun 11, 2016)

If she doesn't need to use her car that frequently perhaps she could just rely on Greenwheels? There were common around my neighborhood in Amsterdam.

If there is a parking trade perhaps you can find ads in Markplaats?


----------



## ConradS. (May 2, 2017)

expat16 said:


> If she doesn't need to use her car that frequently perhaps she could just rely on Greenwheels? There were common around my neighborhood in Amsterdam.
> 
> If there is a parking trade perhaps you can find ads in Markplaats?


Hi, thanks for your suggestion. Because she has a company car Greenwheels is not an option. Thanks for the Marktplaats suggestion. I checked it out but unfortunately there are no suitable spots available nearby.


----------

